

BufferBox (YC S12) launches deal with transit system - mmccauley
http://business.financialpost.com/2012/10/26/startup-roundup-bufferbox-deploys-in-go-stations-builddirects-4m-funding-and-a-doc-on-startups/

======
untog
Very clever move. Ideally located, (presumably) with security cameras etc
already there, and provided by a transit authority- which are almost
permanently cash-strapped.

In short: bring it to New York, please. But expect them to get dented late at
night.

~~~
mmccauley
Thanks for the comment! In your opinion, where would be the most ideal
location in New York?

------
brianbreslin
These are similar to Amazon lockers in seattle right? Interesting business
model (would love to hear more about it somewhere)

~~~
tomkit
It looks like Amazon Lockers are available in SF as well. What differentiates
BufferBox from Lockers?

~~~
fudged71
Lockers are just for Amazon packages. BufferBox has partnered with many
shipping companies.

~~~
brianbreslin
Amazon lockers though are free to use I think. This added cost of the service
has to be factored in to people's mental price-comparison. How much is it
likely to cost?

~~~
nchlswu
in their pilot, they used a "Credit" system. I think it worked out to a couple
bucks a package.

The service is free till the end of 2012. I imagine partnering with shipping
companies is in the works. If I recall correctly, the founders are also
partnering with some major retailers (I believe Wal-Mart Canada was
mentioned), so this could mean free BufferBox services or just a partnership
for locker placement. I doubt it's simply locker placement, why would Wal-Mart
want you to pick up your Amazon packages in their store?

Contrary to the parent, the company hasn't partnered with any major shipping
companies, but a courier company to handle the fulfillment to the actual
BufferBoxes.

------
solox3
I've worked in close proximity to these guys, but the math behind their
business still boggles me.

There are about 10 slots in their largest box, and they are charging $4 per
slot. The average package will occupy the slot for a day before it is picked
up. This gives a max revenue of $40/day/box, or $1200/month/box. Slash that
figure in half because it is impossible to have all slots occupied
simultaneously all the time, and you get $600/month/box.

If they can turn this into a profitable business, they are truly visionaries
that see what others cannot.

~~~
aboyeji
I think the pricing right now is mostly to encourage behavioural change. A
more sustainable model would be subscriptions (e.g pay $10-$15 a month like a
P.O Box and get your mail on your way from work instead of delivered to your
house without notifications on arrivals etc) and I think once they see enough
repeat behaviour they would go there right away.

Still wonder why they don't just encourage that behaviour right away by giving
people free for a number of months then encouraging them to pay once trial
period is over. Will probably hasten behavioural change process (people like
to make maximum use of free whilst building dependency unintentionally).

Anyway, I'm just a lowly idiot. Def don't know as much about their biz as they
sure do.

------
webmonkeyuk
I wouldn't have thought this would have ever got of the ground with potential
security issues. An underground station would be the perfect place to plant
explosives. In London they don't even have rubbish (trash) bins in the
stations.

Perhaps only pre-approved retailers can deliver to it. That system's still
open to abuse though.

~~~
kineticflow
Coin-operated lockers are commonplace in commuter stations - this is no
different. Your argument seems like a problem specific to the UK, or other
countries with such draconian laws.

~~~
webmonkeyuk
I don't think it relates to law, just common-sense after decades of terrorist
attacks in London.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_incidents_in_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_terrorist_incidents_in_London)

I'm guessing that the risks are far lower in the US

~~~
d503
In this case, GO Transit runs a commuter rail network (on the surface) so
underground bombings shouldn't be a concern.

~~~
webmonkeyuk
OK - we have left luggage in large train stations but all bags are subject to
security inspections. They have to go through a TSA body scan ;)

------
andrewcross
While it's mainly designed for packages, I use it for all my mail now. Would
have a hard time going back to not having it.

